# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Modu Mobile ra mắt ĐTDĐ siêu nhỏ, siêu nhẹ

## kattykatty89

Hãng Modu Mobile của Israel vừa công bố chiếc điện thoại nhỏ nhất và nhẹ nhất thế giới với kích thước 72x37x7,8 mm và trọng lượng 40,1g - nhỏ hơn cả iPod Nano. 
Mặc dù nhỏ như vậy nhưng điện thoại này tích hợp nhiều tính năng như tai nghe, Bluetooth, 1Gb bộ nhớ, MP3, máy chụp ảnh kỹ thuật số 5 megapixels. 
Giám đốc marketing của Modu Mobile - Ông Zack Weisfeld - cho biết: “Chiếc điện thoại này đã chính thức được ghi vào sách Kỷ lục Guinness”.
Điện thoại này được sản xuất hãng Foxconn (Đài Loan) sản xuất, được các hãng Telecom (Italia), BeeLine (Nga) và Cellcom (Isarel) đặt hàng. 
Modu sẽ xuất hiện trên thị trường vào tháng Mười và chắc chắn sẽ có mặt tại Triển lãm hàng điện tử tiêu dùng CES 2009 ở Mỹ.
Hãng Modu Mobile được thành lập năm 2007 với số vốn là 20 triệu USD. Modu sẽ lên sàn chứng khoán Nasdaq (Mỹ) vào quý 2 năm 2009 với mục đích thu hút vốn lên 100 triệu USD.
Dov Moran - Giám đốc của Modu Mobile - vốn là ông chủ của hãng Msystems, một hãng vừa sản xuất máy móc và đầu tư vào sản xuất USB. Tháng 11/2006, Dov Moran đã bán lại hãng này cho hãng SanDisk (Mỹ) với giá 1,55 tỷ USD.

----------


## ocean123

hehehehehehhehehehe

----------

